# my r15-100 has gone nuts !



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

On standby it shows the screen saver. Even when live. This one takes the cake . This is not edited


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Appears to be time for a replacement. That is interesting, are you feeding tv with coax or with composite or s-video? Not that it should matter, just wondering.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

carl6 said:


> Appears to be time for a replacement. That is interesting, are you feeding tv with coax or with composite or s-video? Not that it should matter, just wondering.


Coax RG-6. TV has composite. But a RF signal looks just as good IMHO. I need to replace it. It has a tuner issue too. But this is my mother's DVR she records alot. Wants to keep it. So I'm slowly getting it burned off to DVD.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

xmguy said:


> On standby it shows the screen saver. Even when live. This one takes the cake . This is not edited


Looks like the marketing folks took over the box and are working overtime! :lol: :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Being fed by RG6, when the R15 is in standby the coax should have the external antenna connector fed through to the TV, and shouldn't be getting anything from the R15 itself. Among whatever other problems that DVR has, it also isn't switching between the modulated R15 output, and the external antenna, when placed into standby (turned off).


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The whole thing could be corrupted configuration files on the HDD. But irregardless you can do full diagnostics on the HDD and motherboard to find out what's wrong. Just restart the box and press SELECT when "running receiver diagnostics test" appears onscreen.

I would do a long reformat of the HDD after burning off all the shows to DVD like you said you were doing.

Here's a little "gotcha" DirecTV added to the software sometime back. If you reformat the HDD, when the box comes back online you will be able to do the satellite dish setup and then you will get a screen telling you that you must have the receiver activated by calling DirecTV. It's not kidding. The "refresh" signal you can send from the automated phone system or the website is NOT the same as that when done by a CSR. Plus, there is a trick involved. When this "need to activate" screen appears, PULL OUT THE CAM (plastic card) and press the red button. Wait for the same screen to reappear, then plug the card back in. Once more, press the red button. Now when the "need to activate" screen reappears, call DirecTV and tell the CSR that the reactivate screen is on your TV. As soon as THEY reactivate (refresh) it, the receiver will begin loading the program guide and you are good to go.

Trust me, I went through this routine with one of my R15-300's!!


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

xmguy said:


> On standby it shows the screen saver. Even when live. This one takes the cake . This is not edited


The R16 here at work does that too until someone hits the select button on the front of the ird;


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

"carl6" said:


> Being fed by RG6, when the R15 is in standby the coax should have the external antenna connector fed through to the TV, and shouldn't be getting anything from the R15 itself. Among whatever other problems that DVR has, it also isn't switching between the modulated R15 output, and the external antenna, when placed into standby (turned off).


I don't have a ota or off air or other pass through signal.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

xmguy said:


> I don't have a ota or off air or other pass through signal.


On the back of the R15 there is an antenna connector (off air in). There is also the modulated channel 3/4 output to your TV. When the unit is turned off (in standby), the antenna connector is supposed to be fed through to the output connector - just a pass through. That way if you do connect a source to the antenna (ota or cable), it passes through to your TV when the R15 is off. When the R15 is on, the R15 signal is fed out the output connector. It doesn't matter if you connect anything to the "off air in" connector, it still switches back and forth when the unit is turned on/off.

So, if you are using the modulated channel 3/4 output and are getting the DirecTV screen saver logo on your TV when the R15 is turned off, that switching is not happening.


----------

